# Tenneti Tang a.k.a. Lieutenant Tang (Acanthurus tennenti)



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

Good Evening Fellow Reefers:

Have been looking to add another TANG to my 242 gallon DT.
On an impulse buy this weekend, bought a beautiful Lieutenant Tang (Acanthurus tennenti)
Been reading up on them and they only have good reviews..

Will it be okay to add the Tenneti to my DT setup? 
Or switch to another system. Also, Are they prone to white spot??

Current tangs in order of dominance:
1 x Blue Hippo approx 6.5 " female 
1 x Blonde Naso approx 6 " male
1 x Scopas about 5" 
1 x Mimic Lemon Peel Tang about 4.5 " young male
and now
1 x Tenneti Tang about 4" and believe a young male

Corals: mostly softies

Look forward to your advice / feedback.

Thank you all,

Neil


----------

